# Liga Privada Ratzilla



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday morning I smoked the Liga Privada Ratzilla, This is one of the many Unico (Unique) series of the Liga Privada line. This review was done by me and is what i think of the cigar. I'd like to give a quick thanks to JustBrew77 for sending this to me in a bomb a few months back. Hope you enjoy!

Cigar:Liga Privada Ratzilla
Size: 6 1/4 x 46
Wrapper: Connecticut River Valley Stalk Cut & Cured Sun Grown Habano
Cost: $15
Drinking: Coffee with Milk and sugar

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)
Rest: 3 months









Appearance:
This cigar has a primarily dark wrapper, has some lighter brown shades on it, slightly toothy wrapper, very minimal veins and a very nice fan tailed cap. very light yet firm pack.

Pre-Light Draw:
I chopped the top off this cigar with my trusty Xikar Cutter. The draw is very nice, almost perfect as with most the Liga's i have smoked, they seem to have very nice draws and great construction. Pre light draw reveals a sweet tobacco, but not much else.

First Light:
The first light is deep in rich oak, no sweetness or pepper is present. A hint of spice on the finish is present but i cannot put my finger on its exact flavor. It has a bit of a tingle over my tongue. 








First 1/3: 
Into the first third continuing is a deep woodsiness the spice i picked up on the initial light faded shortly after the cigar began to burn. A sweet note came into the background as the cigar started to take on a more leathery taste accompanying the other flavors. Also coming out is a florally flavor, something i didn't expect and blindsided my tastebuds. The smoke is very smooth an lite, no pepper or spice is present on the retrohale. The main flavors changed a few times throughout the first third from the dominating deep wood, a lite leather then transitioned into the floral flavor by the end of the first third. Very medium body, smoke isn't very rich or super thick either, burn is great too.









Second 1/3:
hints of cedar begin to accompany the main floral base flavors. I must admit, I'm not really digging this floral flavor it dominates the majority of the other flavors that hang around and every once in a while the the leather will come back. It is also beginning to take on an earthiness to it as well but it cannot over power the floral flavor. Draw/burn is still perfect and maintaining a medium body.









Final 1/3:
Hints of sweetness come and go in the last third of this cigar, leather and cedar begin to build up and almost start to overpower the floral flavor, but can't quite take it over. The band was a little troublesome to remove and ripped apart when i tried to peel it back, i find that a lot of Liga Privadas have this problem. As i approach the end of this cigar i get a bit of white pepper on the retrohale, but nothing else really changed, it kept the same flavors until i put it down.

Burn and Ash:
The burn was very nice throughout the entire cigar. The ash was a dark gray and appears to collapse on itself, its held on for a good inch to inch and a half and falls off in a chunk.

Final Thoughts:
To tell you the truth this cigar was a bit of a let down. The flavor profiles just weren't up my alley, it never wow'd me and it was just ok. The performance was great, but I just never really got into it. I was hoping more for a flavor profile of the Dirty Rat, but it just wasn't there. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy any of these especially at $15 each. However, this is just my opinion, some people may enjoy the floral base of this cigar but i just couldn't get into it.

Hope you Enjoyed this review...keep your eyes peeled for another Liga Privada Unico review by Me. And if you haven't read my other reviews please do so and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Good review Kevin, I have a few of these myself and I have yet to smoke one. It will be interesting to see if I get the same thing.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Good review Kevin, I have a few of these myself and I have yet to smoke one. It will be interesting to see if I get the same thing.


Definitely let me know what you think, I really wished it was better, i had higher hopes for it and thats hard for me to say cause you know how much i love LPs. I have a few left so ill let them sit for a while and see if they are any different after a few months.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

BTW - total smoke time was 1 hour 13 minutes


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice review! I have not had the privilege of trying any Ligas yet...nobody around here seems to carry them


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice informative review!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Great review! TBH I really like the Razilla better than the Dirty Rat. Not sure why, just my taste buds I guess  Now I just need to try a velvet rat :dr


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. This cigar is my fav LP so far but I haven't tried the uf-4 you reviewed yet. Lets see what happens if when I ever get enough of them to make me smoke one.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice review,thanks. I have a few that are resting...there they will stay for now


----------



## dscl (Nov 2, 2012)

great review! Wish I could find them myself


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Lots of good info, thanks. P-S


----------

